# Gizmo: Hitch Finder



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seems I'm often alone when it comes time to hitch up the Outback. I grow tired of getting in and out and in and out until I've got the hitch just right. Unlike my Popup which I could push around, there is no way I can move the Outback.

I came across this Gizmo a while back and ordered one on Monday, of course Mr USPS didn't leave it on my door I have to pick it up









The guy only sells them on eBay for now, since he can't make them fast enough for distribution through the stores yet. if you're interested here is his Hitch Finder gizmo.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey, what a handy gizmo. Thanks Steve.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What was the cost? It seems that it would be fairly simple to make something similar, unless the cost is low enough not to justify the efforts.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, just looked at the ebay link. At $12.95, I don't think the home engineering is worth the effort. Let me know what you think after you have used it a few times Steve.

Tim


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll second that!! I hate getting in and out, in and out trying to line that stupid ball up by myself!! Waht makes it worse is that my driveway is on a hill so any movement after I put it in park throws off all my efforts.

Please do a "product review" and let us know if its any good. If so, I want one!!

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Will do, I'm going to test it tonight and I'll give a full review after our week long trip since we're moving a couple of times it should give me plenty of opportunity to test it out.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

As soon as I saw your post I went to ebay and bought one. He said he's mailing it today. Saving the wear and tear on the transmission alone is well worth the $18. (including shipping), but now my neighbors won't be entertained by watching me get in and out, in and out, over and over again. If anyone's interested I have a 1975 Evinrude 6hp outboard for sale on ebay (ends tomorrow).


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want one too!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I picked it up, can't wait to try it out. One of my staff bought a new trailer this week too, not at Outback though







and she's ready to buy one too. I like how small if stores too. Photos and thoughts to follow...


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I hate to brag, but I am so good at backing up, I get it first time every time. What's all this stuff about gettin' in and out????
(hehehehehehehehe!!!!!)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet deal, I used it to hook up tonight and only had to get out/in once! Its so basic its amazing nobody came up with the design before. Stores in my Av just fine. I have a feeling its going to be one of those items your camping neighbors drop by to check out.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Y-guy, thanks for the tip! I just ordered myself a set, can't wait to give it a try









Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I didn't need it much, mostly with the help of our exchange student, but I did use it a bit and worked great. For the prince and the peace of mind it was well worth it. I'm keeping it in the side compartment of the Av for the time being, but I'd like to find something to store it in to prevent the antenna arms from being bent.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Used mine this weekend, this thing is so simple but it works great ! It just takes the guess work out of it ,(if you can't find your wife when it's time to hook up) Thanks for the heads up Y-Guy









Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Just one problem with this gizmo...if your tow vehicle has barn doors...like ours. With barn doors, you can't see directly behind you.

Although, barn doors are VERY nice when hitching up bikes and skis (you can open the rear doors without removing the rack).

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Randy, I remember driving a Chevy Van with barn doors, I think (no promises though) that the distance from the door to the hitch would allow you to see the bobble heads on the gizmo.

Gary, Glad it worked for you too, that's the great things about these forums is sharing ideas and gizmos that work... or don't.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok I finally got a photo of the Hitch Finder in action last week. After looking at the setup I'm not sure you would be able to see the ball if you have the barn doors on your setup, but I'll let you make that call.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
What size electric jack do you have there?

PS..nice balls. (ping pong that is!)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> What size electric jack do you have there?


Its a Hi-Power 3000. So far its done a fine job of raising the tongue too. Sure helps with setting the Equalizer too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want one. Check please!









Where did you buy yours, and how much is this mod going to set me back?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah,

This one is on my list too. A new camping world just opened up one my way from work and that is one item I plan to get.

Hey Y-Guy, was this a simple install? Where did you get power?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't recall the price it was on sale at Camping World at the time, in tax free Oregon. I want to say 150-180. Basically it was my advanced Fathers Day gift - but I sure to appreciate it every time I use it. Between the Equalizer and the Power Mover it saves me every time.

Install was a breeze, well sort of. We did it at the campground. I got the tongue on the camper hitch, then removed the old one. That was simple, but when I went to install the new jack the bottom hole was to tight, so had to put the old one on and go get a rounded hasp to file off the lower hole a bit. Then it just slipped right in. The power comes straight off the battery, it grounds itself. There was just barely enough cord, but it made it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wait a minute....

You get Fathers Day gifts???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If I buy them myself







Well I get some great drawings, cards and amazing spelling from my youngest, and those are worth more than anything...however LOL


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Well I get some great drawings, cards and amazing spelling from my youngest, and those are worth more than anything...


Can I get an amen from the congregation.....hmmmm?

Well said Steve.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I ordered one today. I'll let you know how it works with the barn doors. For $12.95 it's worth a try.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I noticed part of this Gizmo hooks around your ball. Doesn't it get greasy from the ball or does it hook low enough to miss the majority of the grease?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes it could get greasy. In my case I remove much of the greasy when I disconnect at home. I've gotten in the habit of keeping a rubber cover over the ball, and though I haven't done it I think the Hitch Finder will fit over it fine. I keep my hitch greased up so when I'm setting up i wear rubber gloves (I hate grease on my hands) so I was able to remove and clean the base from the small amount of grease on the hitch finder pretty easy.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What type of grease do you have on your hitch?


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> Yes it could get greasy. In my case I remove much of the greasy when I disconnect at home. I was able to remove and clean the base from the small amount of grease on the hitch finder pretty easy.


I love my hitchfinder, but I've never greased the hitch balls, but on our last trip there was a loud 'squeaking door' type noise coming from my trailer when I turned . Do you think this could be caused by not greasing the ball?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm embarrassed to admit I have not greased mine either shy On my last trip I noticed some deep gouges in my ball







Guess I'll have to start !


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

You all should grease your hitch balls.







Mine sure makes alot of noise if I don't especially if its damp outside or raining.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Both of my balls are greased....









The 2 5/16" for the Outback, and the 2" for the small utility trailer I use occasionally.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bass-The noise maybe from the hitch ball, but if you use the a sway control system it maybe causing it too. The Equalizer has a wonderfully well known moan.

JollyMon-I use a silicon grease, basically its sold as Hitch Ball Grease.

I lube the hitch ball, the Equalizer, and around the hitch lock and some on the tongue jack. Don't forget to lube your stairs too.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks 'Y'. I have the Reese equalizer and dual cam sway. I noticed in their literature I'm supposed to grease the sway control also. What kind of grease do you use?


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I useHitchin rods they work great and only two pieces









Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim that looks good too. One thing I like about the Hitch finder is that it folds up under 9", but the gizmo you showed looks like it would work well too. Information is what this forum is all about!


----------

